# Bind off for German twisted Cast on



## MountainWoman (Aug 25, 2011)

I really like to use the German Twisted Cast on for cowl scarves. It makes such a nice edge, but I don't know what bind off to use that will compare for the finish. Any suggestions?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MountainWoman said:


> I really like to use the German Twisted Cast on for cowl scarves. It makes such a nice edge, but I don't know what bind off to use that will compare for the finish. Any suggestions?


K2 pass first stitch over repeat to end of row.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, Tried that, but thought there might be one I wasn't aware of that would be a little closer.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MountainWoman said:


> Thanks, Tried that, but thought there might be one I wasn't aware of that would be a little closer.


That's the only cast off I do. But loosely.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I like the Elizabeth Zimmerman sewn cast off. Start by measuring three times the length of the item you need to cast off. I usually add about 6 inches if I have enough yarn. Cut yarn, thread a yarn needle, go right to left through the first two stitches, then back left to right through the first stitch and drop that stitch off the needle. Repeat until all stitches are bound off. Weave in end. You can find a video on YouTube. That's how I found it when I was looking for a stretchy bind off. The only time I don't use it is if the item that I'm binding off is so long that I'll have to fight tangles.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I like the Elizabeth Zimmerman sewn cast off. Start by measuring three times the length of the item you need to cast off. I usually add about 6 inches if I have enough yarn. Cut yarn, thread a yarn needle, go right to left through the first two stitches, then back left to right through the first stitch and drop that stitch off the needle. Repeat until all stitches are bound off. Weave in end. You can find a video on YouTube. That's how I found it when I was looking for a stretchy bind off. The only time I don't use it is if the item that I'm binding off is so long that I'll have to fight tangles.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I also use German Twisted C.O., but the B.O. listed above is the one I use. I think it comes close, but I'm interested in other answers Wouldn't mind learning one MORE thing from this site! After all, I learned that the C.O. I was taught as a beginning knitter, has a name--German Twisted.


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't know if it would work with the german cast-on but the bind-off I use is to K2tog through back, return loop from right needle back to left needle, K2tog through back, return to left needle, and continue until finished. Maybe this will help.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been making notes of CO and BO pairs, so I'm not sure of the exact source of the following recommendations. For a pairing with the twisted German CO, I have listed Jeny's surprisingly stretchy BO, interlocking BO, or the Russian BO.


----------



## littleeu (Sep 16, 2013)

I like the bind off: K1, slip stitch back on left hand needle. K the sl stitch tog with the next stitch. Slip that stitch back on to left hand needle and continue until all are bound off. Looks a lot like the cast on. For a different look use this same technique but purl the stitches


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you all.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you all.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Peggy Beryl said:


> I've been making notes of CO and BO pairs, so I'm not sure of the exact source of the following recommendations. For a pairing with the twisted German CO, I have listed Jeny's surprisingly stretchy BO, interlocking BO, or the Russian BO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## catmint (Nov 25, 2018)

For an infinity cowl on circular needles, I did a german twisted cast-on followed by six rows of seed stich for the border. I couldn't find an exactly matching bind off to use after the final six rows of seed stitch, but after a lot of experimenting I came up with a modified version of the decrease/lace cast off which I'm quite happy with, and which should work equally well in binding off ki p1 ribbing: 

With the yarn in front of the work, insert the right hand needle purlwise through the first two (kp) stitches as if to purl but bring the yarn under the right hand needle and pull it through instead of over the needle as with a regular purl stitch. Move the yarn to the back, slip the stitch to the left hand needle and knit that stitch and the following (k) stitch together through the back of the loops. Bring the yarn to the front of the work, slip the stitch to the left hand needle and repeat. Makes a very neat, firm but stretchy edge that looks very similar to the GTCO edge.


----------

